# 75 gallon tank.....please help



## mkhall (May 12, 2011)

At the moment, I have 4 m. auratus (Lake Malawi mbnuba and highly aggressive) 1 algae eater, 1 lace cat, and 1 jewel. The jewel is not with the others at the moment, but I'd like to put them all in the 75 gal. tank. I want to know what everyone thinks about mixing a jewel with m. auratus, please. And I would also like to know what else you would put in this tank. I like larger fish and really like JD's, but don't know about them as community fish. Lots of activity and bright colors is really what I'm after. I'm new to cichlids and want this tank to work very smoothly. All ideas are very much appreciated. 
Thank you!
OOh! Suggested filtration systems are VERY much appreciated. I really don't know what I'm doing when it comes to that. I read about so many different ones, that I really just need some good suggestions.
Thanks again!! I'm really excited!!
 :fish: :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Mbunas live in hard water, jewel in neutral to soft water, they can't live togethjer if yu respect which water parameters they required. It depends on what type" of comunity tank yu want to have. A west riverrine tank with jewels, kribs and barbs and synos. Or a malawi tank, with mbunas? yu'll have to make a choice. 
xris


----------



## mkhall (May 12, 2011)

Ok, so my mbunas stay in their own tank. And jewels can tolerate neutral or soft water? So fish around the same size who can tolerate the same water would be my choices?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HI Yes absolutly  
xris


----------



## AngelHurford (May 2, 2011)

iv got two jewels now n i just added my m/f victorian in with them n they are all doing fine togeather at first my male jewel was a little aggresive but he is that way with any fish.
hes got problems... :lol:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would not recommand to keep neutral water fishes with hard waters species, If yu want a true comunity tank, then yu have to keep species that live in the same aeras or waters parameters. Jewels live in west Africa, vics in East Africa and they never share the same habitat nor lake.
xris  
it(s not because some committed errors that all should do the same :lol:


----------

